# POC on fire today



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Took a day off trip to POC with Capt Tom Horbey, the redfish action was non stop. This guy took me 70 yds into my backing on a 6 wt! Never had a redfish take off like that. Great day, great captain and nobody else in sight, love me some weekday fishing!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I new it would be good. The wind wasn't too bad. Awesome catch.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

RUFcaptain said:


> Took a day off trip to POC with Capt Tom Horbey, the redfish action was non stop. This guy took me 70 yds into my backing on a 6 wt! Never had a redfish take off like that. Great day, great captain and nobody else in sight, love me some weekday fishing!


good you had a great trip, but somehow the rest of the pictures didn't post right and we can't see them.

did the he make you troll flies around the jetties?


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Only one pic posted this time. Purely sightcasting no trolls


----------

